# Breakfast



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally got around to making caseless pork sausages and potatoes tots. First never make pork sausages fat free, it doesn't work they need fat so buy a 80/20 or 70/30 ground pork or ground your own mix it with your favorite spices ,I use sea salt, red pepper flakes, garlic ,onion sage, maple syrup or honey or none of the sweets ,run mixture in a food processor and if you don`t have a sausage maker to make links, make patties and freeze , I use a beef jerky gun,http://compare.ebay.com/like/190885659333?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar to make my links. For the tots and since they are easy to make I don`t make that many but they are good to freeze. Just peel and process raw potatoes till they get the proper texture, not mash , but little bits ,place in bowl with water and get as much of starch out as possible, run thru a colander and squeeze all the water out of them ,cooked in micro for 5-7 minutes depending in micro power ,let cool and add 2-3 tbsp. of flour, no more , this is for like 4 big potatoes, dry onion powder , black pepper, whatever spices you like. Line a square dish with foil and have enough to over lap over potatoes, press potatoes to a thickness of about 3/4 inches and freeze for about 1/2 hour. Unfold and cut equally into small bite size squares , fry in a 350* oil till golden brown, keep warm in oven if doing a lot, or freeze for later. I can tell you that you will never buy tots again. This store here has about everything you need for cooking .
http://fantes.com/ 
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great post RTG, I would kill for tater tots and never knew how to make them, thank you for the recipe.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you deliver Camo? Bring some fresh eggs too. We eat breakfast around 4:30 am.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen the tater tot recipe before somewhere. Have yet to try it. Since I have about 30# of potatoes sitting around I will do that. Thanks for bringing that up!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> Do you deliver Camo? Bring some fresh eggs too. We eat breakfast around 4:30 am.


As soon as I get rid of this crud I'll take you up on that!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Great post RTG, I would kill for tater tots and never knew how to make them, thank you for the recipe.


Glad to share, very easy to make and nothing like the store tots ,let know if more help is needed.:beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Great post RTG, I would kill for tater tots and never knew how to make them, thank you for the recipe.


here is what they look like, one frozen and cut into bite size 1 inch square by 1/2 inch thick, only 4 small potatoes, got 20 pieces and after deep frying.
I don`t season them that way the oil stays neutral and free of flavors for the next batch or deep fry vegetables oriental style.:beercheer:


----------

